# Высота клавиатуры на аккордеонах с 45-47 клавишами.



## oleg45120 (20 Май 2014)

Друзья, меня интересует высота клавиатуры на аккордеонах с 45-47 клавишами. Как на фото.






Сравнивал клавиатуры Victoria и Pigini. По ощущениям клавиатура Виктории шире, больше расстояние между черными клавишами, но на деле разница высоты оказалась всего 5 мм.

Прошу выкладывать размеры ваших аккордеонов, с указанием модели, конечно


----------



## oleg45120 (22 Май 2014)

Померил свою - 52,5 см.

Господа аккордеонисты, не игнорируйте тему, жду размеров


----------



## vev (22 Май 2014)

*oleg45120*,
Олег,
может это и не в тему, но
я на e-bay находил накладки на клавиши. Там было всего два стандартных размера 19.2 и 19.8. 

На своем Scandalli я измерил
- ширина клавиши 19.8
- зазор между белыми клавишами 0.5 мм
- высота 41 клавиши - 48.8 см

На Виктории тогда должно получиться с зазором в полмиллиметра 53. 2 см, а вот если зазор уменьшить вдвое, то как раз высота получится ровно как у Вас.

Может кто знает о других стандартных типоразмерах? Я ничего уже 19.2 мм просто не нашел на просторах интернета, а делать зазор меньше, чем 0.25 мм весьма затруднительно.

Вот все это и будет ограничивать размер снизу


----------



## ARikS (22 Май 2014)

У меня клавиатура - 53 см. 
Bugari Armando Mod. 289/ARS/C4


----------



## oleg45120 (22 Май 2014)

*vev*,
Меня интересует клавиатура 45-47 клавиш. С таким количеством размер клавиши обычно 18 мм, но у меня вроде чуть шире


----------



## любитель (6 Июн 2014)

Олег. Неясен посыл. Какая разница. Ну будут различия +/- 10-15 мм - разве это критично. К любому размеру быстро привыкаешь и потом играть на маленьком инструменте просто в лом... У меня Скандалли 45 клавиш. Не вижу трудностей... А на счёт ширины клавиш - ну.. у меня рука как пивная кружка. Пробовал играть на детском юпитере 1/2 - ничего особенного. Рука быстро привыкает.


----------



## vev (6 Июн 2014)

*любитель*,

Не знаю, не знаю.
Сегодня буквально пробовал после Super L (41) поиграть на Conservatorio с 45 клавишами и уменьшенной мензурой. Подбородок сильно мешал и постоянно менял регистры, а на 41 все более, чем комфортно. 
Молчу о том, что ширина клавиши почти на 2 мм меньше и все растяжки сбиты


----------



## любитель (6 Июн 2014)

Трудно спорить. Возможно Вы и правы. Дело личное... У меня рост 185. Играл на аккордеоне на 49 клавиш... ничего не мешало...


----------



## oleg45120 (6 Июн 2014)

Разница есть. И, оказывается, не только от размеров зависит. У виктории и пиджини одинаковая высота клавиатуры, но на Виктории играть удобнее. На пиджини пальцы между черных не пролезают


----------

